# The Origional Machine Polishing Training Course Saturday 8th December.



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

*The Machine Polishing Workshop of the Month!!!!!​*

*This course is suitable for Newbies.* I tend to run a hybrid course, so no real beginners or advanced. I do not force you to do the DA workshop first before a rotary course, we use all machines. Everyone needs to try new machines and we had people last month wanting to learn on the DA, who then bought a rotary and vice versa. Please note I run a hands on course, not a demo course; you will get plenty of hands on machining which is the way to learn not just watching someone machining a car.

After a great year doing different courses I am pleased to announce that Saturday 8th December 2012 will be the date for the next course. 
*
Objective for the day is to teach you how to view paint, take paint readings, different pad and polished, different DA machines and Rotary. We will also be looking at the Big Foot machines from Rupes and their system that will show this is a DA on steroids.*

I will do a small demo on Wet sanding. Wet flatting is really raising the bar in car detailing. What I can demonstrate is the myth of excessive paint removal. We remove less paint with this method than heavy compounding to remove swirls, plus we remove the dreaded orange peel as well. Is a double bonus.

* Price per person will be £60 and includes coffee/tea and bacon sausage, and black pud butties for lunch (Black pud is optional) If you are vegeterian let me know and I will prepare salad butties for lunch.*

There is a Mc Donalds 2 minutes away if you are wanting to get something on the way in.

*Looking at the agenda;*
Usual presentation on different machines and polishes/pads and techniques. We will be using machines froom the basic Kestral, Megs Pro version, rotary and the Rupes rotary and big foot.

The day will be at Shinearama's premises in Altrincham, so plenty of safe parking available. Plus the shop will be open throughout the day.

The success of these courses; we have had people coming over 350 miles to attend!!!!

However guys, the choice is always yours and if you want to address specific issues we will address them on the day.

Same procedures as usual. £20 deposit to confirm booking sent to *[email protected] *via pay pal as a gift, then full payment on the day or via pal pay.

We will start off with a small presentation about different machines, paint types, paint readings, marking datum points, machine technique, health and safety (boring bit) etc then go onto the practical stages.

A reserve list will also be up and running, if you have paid a deposit and genuinally cannot make it and a reserve person can take your place then I will return deposits, you can't say farer than that!!!

All requests for specific demos will be addressed on the day and hopefully I can include them.

Please show your interest in the forum if you wish to attend. Many thanks and hoping for a good day.

Steve

Booking List. I cap the day at 10 people, I don't believe you can offer a full hands on training course with numbers over this, unless you just run a demo based course.

Confirmed Places
1. snowz
2. Jay
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9. 
10.

Reserve or no deposits received.
1. 
2.

Cheers looking forward to a great course.
:buffer:

Some pictures from August's course, a good day was had by all.
Claying the car.








A Very swirly bonnet.
















After a quick tickle of 3M Fast Cut on a Scholl Wool pad worked for about 2 minutes, then reloaded the pad then another 2 minutes. There are slight wool pad marks but the polishing stage will see them off.








The concentration these guys have.
























The middle is the datum not polished bit, the left and right are after wool and Megs MF pads with Scholl S17.








And some wet sanding, at last!!!!
























Not bad for a training day!!!


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

Put me down please, maybe +1 will confirm tonight


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

snowz said:


> Put me down please, maybe +1 will confirm tonight


Ok dude.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

*course*

hi steve put my name down please thanks


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

khurum6392 said:


> hi steve put my name down please thanks


Will do.


----------



## Suasexed (Oct 25, 2005)

What's the postcode where this is being held? May be interested if I can get there okay! Cheers.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Suasexed said:


> What's the postcode where this is being held? May be interested if I can get there okay! Cheers.


Hi it's WA14 in Altrincham Cheshire.


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like it will be a fantastic day.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

Where are you based? id love to do this.


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

oops sorry realised above


----------



## PhilDc2 (Dec 7, 2011)

Great course & good location. I would say if you are a beginner then this is for you, if you have a machine and have used it a few times and have good results i think a 1to1 would be better.

Handy to see what products work well and get good advice on what products to buy.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Plenty of spots left, but will run the course anyway as did not expect to fill up.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

had a great session on saturday at shinearama thanks steve awsome detailing session


----------



## Imran (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi 

Are there any more plans for any more courses next year?


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

i had a great day at mirror finish detailing excellent tutorial by steve highly reccomended


----------



## snowz (Nov 14, 2012)

Yea i too had a great day.
It was put on and run very professionally but in a easy simple way to understand and learn from.
Big thanks to Steve for the hands on tutorial and Mike for the excellent premises and shop.
Also the bacon and black pudding and endless coffees went down well.

There are some pictures to be added soon hopefully

Cheers guys


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

I would be really interested if it wasn't so far away!


----------

